# Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?



## Hechthunter21 (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Bordies
Fischwirte
CRFler 
& alle Intressierten

nun folgende Frage da ich gehört habe 
das es Teichwirte gibt die *Pferdemist aus Reitställen  *in die Randzonen ihres Gewässers abwerfen lassen,
und somit eine *natürliche Nahrrungsquelle* schaffen für den Fischbesatz...!

Wer kann dazu näheres sagen 
bzw. hat Infos zu dieser Art der Gewässerbewirtschaftung
(nat.Futterbereitstellung bzw.Erzeugung) ...

Danke im Vorraus 

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## sundeule (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Es klingt ja im ersten Moment etwas abenteuerlich!
Wenn da was drann sein soll, dann kann ich mir höchstens vorstellen, dass es der Düngung und damit der Entwicklung pflanzlichen Planktons dient.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Eins vorweg, ich habe kein Ahnung warum das gemacht wird, aber es wird gemacht. 

Bei uns in der Gegend ist ja die kommerzielle Fischzucht weit verbreitet, immer wieder habe ich gesehen, dass Teichbesitzer Mist in die Gewässer eingebracht haben ! 

Evtl. weil dieser Stickstoff bringt und somit mehr Pflanzen welche als Nahrung dienen wachsen ?? (das kann jetzt vollkommener Schwachsinn sein... Chemie war nie meine Stärke :q )


----------



## sundeule (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> das kann jetzt vollkommener Schwachsinn sein... Chemie war nie meine Stärke :q )


Genau, mit Stärke hat das schonmal gaaaaaaahhnix zu tun! 
Aber das mit dem Stickstoff#6  Ich würd Dir glatt ne Zwei geben, wenn ich das Mandat zur Etikettierung hätte.


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Da die meisten Gewässer eh überdüngt sind, ist sowas doch Wahnsinn!


----------



## kanalbulle (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gesund für das Gewässer ist ! Vielleicht in sehr geringen Mengen - eher einmalig !                                                         
Das ist eher eine billige Entsorgung. Es wird doch nicht umsonst empfohlen Pferdemist auf einer wasserundurchlässigen Dungstätte aufzubewahren !


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Bitte Boardies...

es führt zu Diskussionen 
das Thema 
jedoch kann das nicht 
ALLES sein...!

Wo sind die Teichwirte und Spezi´s hier im Board
deren Antwort/en & Ausagen 
Intressieren denke ich nicht nur mich...

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Albrecht (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Hallo Leute,
das erinnert an eine niederländische Fleischfabrik, über die vor einiger Zeit berichtet wurde. 

Vereinfacht dargestellt: 
2. Stock: Rinder -> die Kuhfladen fallen in den...
1. Stock: Hühner -> die picken sich noch was Essbares aus den Fladen und k*cken ihrerseits ins Erdgeschoß....

wo schon Fische auf ihren Teil dieser Schweinerei warten. :v 

Ich würde einmal vermuten, daß auch in Pferdeäpfeln noch so einiges Verwertbares existiert (die gemeine Schei*hausfliege fühlt sich dort ja auch wohl).   

p.s. ob dieser Betrieb noch in Planung war, oder schon gebaut wurde, weiß ich nichtmehr.

LG Albrecht |wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Nun Boardies
CFRler 
und Intressierte

hab soeben ein Telefonat mit einem Bekannten geführt,
dieser *Bestätigte *
mir das in Naturbel. Zucht-Teichen (Adresse liegt mir)ohne Zufüttern auch die Karpfenaufzucht betrieben wird.

Werde mich da mal weitergehend sachkundig machen...
und Euch auf dem Laufenden halten

WARUM dies in der Form gemacht wird...etc

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Für mich ist das ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Wenn man das mit dem Pferdedung nämlich übertreibt, kann ein kleines Gewässer das nicht mehr verkraften. Je nach "Belastung" und Sauerstoffgehalt des Gewässers laufen einem dann schnell der Ammonium-Stickstoff-Gehalt (NH4-N) oder der Nitratwert(NO3-N) aus dem Ruder.


----------



## hannes-fce (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

ich hoffe ich kann das halbwegs erklären. es wird in teichen gemacht wo brut besetzt wird, dort sammeln sich einzeller, die von mehrzellern gefressen werden, dann kleinkrebse und am schluss wasserflöhe, diese bilden die nahrungsgrundlage für die ersten tage der fischbrut.
in teichen wo man fische ablaichen lässt wird oftmals getreide angesät, und 2-3 tage vor dem besatz wasser reingelassen, da passiert dann das gleiche. das war jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz verständlich, aber so in etwa ist es.
gruss hannes


----------



## muddyliz (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://www.uni-marburg.de/geographie/HPGeo/personal/Opp/OS-Referate(SS2003)/stasik-naturfunktionen.pdf v.a. Ende Seite 6 bis Anfang Seite 7.
Pferdemist enthält große Mengen Ammoniak, deshalb riecht er auch so streng. Wenn genügend Sauerstoff im Wasser ist, geschieht die aerobe Nitrifikation => Nitrat = Pflanzendünger => viele Pflanzen => viele Fische.
Weil aber die aeroben Bakterien beim Zersetzen des Pferdemists große Mengen Sauerstoff verbrauchen, kann das Gewässer umkippen = überwiegend anaerober Abbau => Denitrifikation => giftiger Ammoniak bzw. molekularer Stickstoff, der einfach in die Luft entweicht.
Auch können Stickoxide entweichen, die sich mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit zu Salpetersäure verbinden und dann als saurer Regen die Wälder schädigen.
Zusammenfassung: Pferdemist in Gewässer ist höchst bedenklich, wid aber gemacht, weil man aus jeder Pfütze in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viel Fisch rausholen will.
Alternative: Teich trocken legen, Gras einsäen, wenn das Gras etwa 10 cm hoch ist den Teich fluten und nach einiger Zeit Fische einsetzen. So haben es schon die Mönche im Mittelalter gemacht, und die hatten Weitblick !!!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn genügend Sauerstoff im Wasser ist, geschieht die aerobe Nitrifikation => Nitrat = Pflanzendünger => viele Pflanzen => viele Fische.
> Weil aber die aeroben Bakterien beim Zersetzen des Pferdemists große Mengen Sauerstoff verbrauchen, kann das Gewässer umkippen = überwiegend anaerober Abbau => Denitrifikation => giftiger Ammoniak bzw. molekularer Stickstoff, der einfach in die Luft entweicht.
> QUOTE]
> 
> So meinte ich das, konnte es aber nicht so deffinieren#c  THX, Muddyliz#6 |supergri


----------



## Garfield0815 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Hi Guido
Das erhöht nur den Phosphatgehalt.
Denk an die Blaualgen :v  :v


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

*Garfield*
(ps.bist du dabei!?)
nun ja all die Infos...

doch ich frag mich warum Züchter dann sowas machen?
Will ja nur Antworten 

Hab auch schon in der Schule immer nachgefragt ...hihi 

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Garfield0815 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> *Garfield*
> (ps.bist du dabei!?)
> Grüsse
> Guido
> Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


Du sprichst in Rätseln |kopfkrat 
Wo bin ich bei??


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Pferdemist benutzt man in der Fischzucht oftmals wegen des Planzenwachtunms. Durch das im Pferdemist enthaltene Ammonium ergibt sich ein besonders guter Nährboden für Algen, diese werden dann wiederum von dem Fischen vertilgt.

 Ein Fischzüchter, von dem wir unsere Fische beziehen macht dies z.B. um Hechte gross zu ziehen. Allerdings nutzt er keine "normalen" Teiche sondern extra für diesen Zweck angelegte Betonbecken, welche regelmässig abgelassen und gereinigt werden.

 Ein Einsatz vom Pferdemist in einem normalen Fischteich ist nicht zu empfehlen, da sich hier oftmals viele verschiedene Fischarten tummeln und es nicht darum geht eine bestimmte Fischart zu ernähren. Ohne regelmässige Kontrollen und Reinigungsphasen (was das Ablassen des Teiches bedeuten würde) kann so etwas sehr leicht in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

*SchwalmAngler*
nun dies ist doch auch mal Intressant ...zu lesen
Also so wie es aussieht wird dies nur zur Aufzucht gemacht & nicht um nachhaltig den Fischen Nahrung zu bieten ohne Futter zu geben.

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Lotte (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

moin-moin,

 @ Hechthunter21: also, wie schon geschrieben habe ich keine beruflichen erfahrungen in der karpfenteichwirtschaft sammeln können!!! habe ausschließlich in der forellenteichwirtschaft gearbeitet!!!

 die dir gegebenen antworten bezüglich der düngung eines gewässers treffen vollkommen zu!!! es ist aber wichtig, daß man vor dem eintrag von pferdemist die natürliche "belastung" des gewässers kennt! wenn die schon recht hoch ist, läuft man sehr schnell in die gafahr, daß der teich umkippt, da für die zersetzung enorme mengen sauerstoff gezehrt werden!!!! in einem privaten teich (mit unterschiedlichen fischarten) würde ich dringend davon abraten, zumal es mit sicherheit im privaten gewässer auch nicht erlaubt sein dürfte!!!

 in der karpfenteichwirtschaft wird es hauptsächlich aus folgenden gründen gemacht!!! der teich wird abgelassen und gedüngt!!! entweder indirekt durch bepflanzungen (z.b. lupine=sammelt stickstoff aus der luft und lagert sie in den stengeln und wurzeln ein), oder durch einbringen von mist!

 nach dem pflügen des teiches wird er mit wasser bis zur hälfte gefüllt und bleibt einige zeit stehen!!! dabei wächst am uferrand "normales" "gras"!!! nach dem vollständigen fluten entwickelt sich zu aller erst pfanzliches und tierisches plankton im uferbereich, welches als erste nahrung für die karpfenlarven dient!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

nun bis hier her erstmal Danke für die Antworten von Allen Boardies...

Erwächst den aus dem Mist etc.
auch soviel natürliche Nahrung -das man bei einer Gewissen Größe des Teiches- 
auch 
die gr.Karpfen  K1/K2 
ohne Zufutter darin 
NATÜRLICH
& langsam
abwachsen lassen kann...?



Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Lotte (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Erwächst den aus dem Mist etc.
> auch soviel natürliche Nahrung -das man bei einer Gewissen Größe des Teiches-
> auch
> die gr.Karpfen  K1/K2
> ...


  moin-moin,

  hängt wie immer von der größe des teiches und der mege des besatzes ab!!!


----------



## muddyliz (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Karpfen nehmen zusammen mit ihrer Nahrung im und auf dem Schlamm lebende Algen, Blaualgen und Bakterien auf. Diese enthalten die chemischen Substanzen 2-Methylisoborneol und Geosmin, welche den Modergeschmack verursachen. Diese Substanzen lagern sich v.a. im Fett der Tiere ein.
Wenn du durch Pferdemist das Algenwachstum förderst, erhöhst du also auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Karpfen moosig schmecken.  :v


----------



## Lotte (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du durch Pferdemist das Algenwachstum förderst, erhöhst du also auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Karpfen moosig schmecken. :v


 moin-moin,

 auch aus diesem grunde werden in der karpfenteichwirtschaft die teiche im oktober abgefischt und die karpfen in betonteichen mit klarem wasser gehältert!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

nun mann/frau 
lernt 
doch immer was dazu!

Ich zumind.gern

Die Frage beschäftigt mich aber immer noch.

Wie siehts aus wenn nun in einem eher Nährstoffarmen & gr.See & tiefen See 
mit wenig Pflanzen etc.so eine 
*Fress-Theke für Fische *

aller Art angelegt wird in einer nicht allzu Tiefen Ecke des See´s !?!?

Würde man den Fischen damit einen Gefallen tun?

Logo: Alles im Rahmen und klein ...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Lotte (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

... könnte klappen!!!! dazu bedarf es dann aber auch der temperaturen und der sonneneinstrahlung!!!

 aber in der regel ist unser oberflächenwasser genug gedüngt, es fehlt nur an den oben genannten faktoren!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Lotte 
& alle anderen
werd mich damit auseinandersetzen & bin gespannt auf die Diskussion im Verein!

*Dir und deiner besseren Hälfte* 
erstmal nee erholsame Woche  nach den Hoffe ich Besinnl.Feiertagen 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Lotte (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> *Dir und deiner besseren Hälfte*
> erstmal nee erholsame Woche  nach den Hoffe ich Besinnl.Feiertagen


  moin-moin,

  besinnlich werden die bestimmt nicht #q!!!! |kopfkratwarum habe ich von der fischwirtschaft nur in die gastronomie gewechselt|kopfkrat???? hätte das lieber bleiben lassen sollen, oder oh-nemo und nordangler???!!!

 bin froh, wenn die ganze sch**ße hinter uns liegt!!!

*aber ich hoffe du läßt dich verwöhnen und hast ne schöne weihnachts-zeit!!!*


----------



## nkniese (28. April 2005)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Hallo,
zu diesem Thema empfele ich das Buch


 „Der Teichwirt“ 


Das Buch ist von Dr. Franz Geldhauser & Peter Gerstner  es behandelt die Grundlagen der Gewässerbewirtschaftung in verständlicher weise erklärt. Ein wertvolles Nachschlagewerk für verantwortungsvolle Gewässerwarte, Angler, Teichwirte, Koi- und Naturfreunde.
Und erklärt sehr genau wie das mit der Mistdünung von Teichen zu verstehen ist


----------



## Seelachs (28. April 2005)

*AW: Pferdemist als Natürliches Futter in den See/Weiher/Teich..!?*

Servus,
also das mit den Mist wurde früher wirklich so gemacht.
Hauptsächlich bei frisch geschlüpften Karpfen, diente der Dung als erste Nahrung.
es wundert mich nur das es heute noch so gehandt habt wird.
1. Der Dung ist ja Qualitätsmäßig nicht mehr so gut wie früher.(Inhaltsstoffe von Dünger usw).
2. Der Aufwand steht heutzutage nicht mehr im Verhältnis.
3. Es gibt ja mittlerweilen für alle Fischsorten und Größen fertige Futtermischungen die Qualitativ sehr hochwertig sind.
3. Wenn jemand seinen Teich proffesionell führt und dem entsprechend Gewuinn erzielen möchte, sollte er auf einen nicht nachvollziehbaren eventuellen mit Dioxinen verseuchten Dung verzichten.


----------

